#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Primeira turma Treinamento Oficial Mikrotik no ES

## rstoliveira

Pessoal, quem tiver interesse manifesta ai. A turma terá apenas 25 alunos e será realizado em Vila Velha/ES no mês de Dezembro de 2012 por Nicola Sanches (MWT Networks)

Maiores informações estarei postando na primeira quinzena de Novembro.
Fiquem a vontade para fazer as perguntas.


*Treinamento para Certificações MTCNA e MTCWE*
*Duração:* 1 semana
*Horario:* 09 as 18hs
*MTCNA:* 3 dias
*MTCWE:* 2 dias
*Data:* 17-21 de Dezembro
*Valor:* _Aguardem confirmação_


Sds
Roni Oliveira
Analista de TI

*Count on me!!*

----------


## nonoque

Muito bom!!!!!!

----------


## Acronimo

vão gostar do Nicola um otimo instrutor

----------


## speed

Roni... Eu vou!



> Pessoal, quem tiver interesse manifesta ai. A turma terá apenas 20 alunos e será realizado em Vila Velha/ES no mês de Dezembro de 2012 por Nicola Sanches (MWT Networks)
> 
> Maiores informações estarei postando na primeira quinzena de Novembro.
> Fiquem a vontade para fazer as perguntas.
> 
> 
> *Treinamento para Certificações MTCNA e MTCWE*
> *Duração:* 1 semana
> *Horario:* 09 as 18hs
> ...

----------


## rstoliveira

> vão gostar do Nicola um otimo instrutor


Sem dúvida alguma. O cara manja muito.

----------


## rstoliveira

> Roni... Eu vou!


Blz camarada. Vou te manter informado. Assim que liberarem os valores eu posto pra vc aki. Ajuda a divulgar ai, um evento desse no nosso estado ta carente demais... vamos prestigiar.... hehe

----------


## rstoliveira

> Muito bom!!!!!!


Ajuda a divulgar ai tb camarada. Vai espalhando. Ja temos uns 6 confirmados. Infelizmente esse tipo de treinamento só conseguimos fora do estado. É uma ótima oportunidade.

----------


## speed

Verdade...




> Blz camarada. Vou te manter informado. Assim que liberarem os valores eu posto pra vc aki. Ajuda a divulgar ai, um evento desse no nosso estado ta carente demais... vamos prestigiar.... hehe

----------


## speed

Confirmei aqui um amigo mas 2 vagas, comigo são 3.



> Verdade...

----------


## brunovescovi

Boa noite, pessoal.

Tenho interesse também, e é provável que um amigo meu aqui também queira.
Gostaria de saber sobre datas, valores e assunto do curso, se possível, pois somos de Guarapari.

Um abraço.

----------


## rstoliveira

> Boa noite, pessoal.
> 
> Tenho interesse também, e é provável que um amigo meu aqui também queira.
> Gostaria de saber sobre datas, valores e assunto do curso, se possível, pois somos de Guarapari.
> 
> Um abraço.


Opa, boa noite camarada. Estarei passando mais informações na proxima semana ja com as definições de preços tanto do curso quanto das provas de certificações, blz?

Aproveita e ajuda a divulgar ai tb pra galera da área.

Estarei lhe add aos contados do fórum.

Grande abraço.

----------


## intervix

se puder mandar informações
meu email [email protected]

----------


## rstoliveira

> se puder mandar informações
> meu email [email protected]


Opa,

Claro meu amigo. Daremos mais informações a partir desta semana. Aguarde.

Sds
Ronivaldo Oliveira
Analista de TI

----------


## speed

Amigo, vai ou não vai ter o treinamento?


> Opa,
> 
> Claro meu amigo. Daremos mais informações a partir desta semana. Aguarde.
> 
> Sds
> Ronivaldo Oliveira
> Analista de TI

----------


## rstoliveira

> Boa noite, pessoal.
> 
> Tenho interesse também, e é provável que um amigo meu aqui também queira.
> Gostaria de saber sobre datas, valores e assunto do curso, se possível, pois somos de Guarapari.
> 
> Um abraço.


O treinamento esta quase confirmado. As informações extra-oficiais seguem abaixo:


Treinamento para Certificações MTCNA e MTCWE
Duração: 1 semana
Horario: 09 as 18hs
Data: 17 a 21 de Dezembro
Local: Hotel Transamérica Passargada - Praia da Costa - Vila Velha
Localização: http://goo.gl/Hpx3F
Valor: R$ 1.500,00 (R$ 1.395,00 pagando até dia 29/11)
Condições: A vista
Vagas: LIMITADAS


Para GARANTIR a vaga o interessado deverá preencher a ficha de inscrição e fazer um depósito de 50% do 


valor do treinamento. Caso contrario, não conseguiremos.


Percentual de vagas restantes: 80% (ainda nao fizemos nenhuma divulgação maciça)


Conteúdo programático do treinamento:
MTCNA - http://www.mwtnetworks.com.br/treina.../modulo-mtcna/
MTCWE - http://www.mwtnetworks.com.br/treina.../modulo-mtcwe/

Contatos
email: [email protected]
Tel: (27) 8152-5842
www.mwtnetworks.com.br

----------


## rstoliveira

> Amigo, vai ou não vai ter o treinamento?


O treinamento esta quase confirmado. As informações extra-oficiais seguem abaixo:


Treinamento para Certificações MTCNA e MTCWE
Duração: 1 semana
Horario: 09 as 18hs
Data: 17 a 21 de Dezembro
Local: Hotel Transamérica Passargada - Praia da Costa - Vila Velha
Localização: http://goo.gl/Hpx3F
Valor: R$ 1.500,00 (R$ 1.395,00 pagando até dia 29/11)
Condições: A vista
Vagas: LIMITADAS


Para GARANTIR a vaga o interessado deverá preencher a ficha de inscrição e fazer um depósito de 50% do 


valor do treinamento. Caso contrario, não conseguiremos.


Percentual de vagas restantes: 80% (ainda nao fizemos nenhuma divulgação maciça)


Conteúdo programático do treinamento:
MTCNA - http://www.mwtnetworks.com.br/treina.../modulo-mtcna/
MTCWE - http://www.mwtnetworks.com.br/treina.../modulo-mtcwe/

Contatos
email: [email protected]
Tel: (27) 8152-5842
www.mwtnetworks.com.br

----------


## rstoliveira

> Muito bom!!!!!!


O treinamento esta quase confirmado. As informações extra-oficiais seguem abaixo:


Treinamento para Certificações MTCNA e MTCWE
Duração: 1 semana
Horario: 09 as 18hs
Data: 17 a 21 de Dezembro
Local: Hotel Transamérica Passargada - Praia da Costa - Vila Velha
Localização: http://goo.gl/Hpx3F
Valor: R$ 1.500,00 (R$ 1.395,00 pagando até dia 29/11)
Condições: A vista
Vagas: LIMITADAS


Para GARANTIR a vaga o interessado deverá preencher a ficha de inscrição e fazer um depósito de 50% do 


valor do treinamento. Caso contrario, não conseguiremos.


Percentual de vagas restantes: 80% (ainda nao fizemos nenhuma divulgação maciça)


Conteúdo programático do treinamento:
MTCNA - http://www.mwtnetworks.com.br/treina.../modulo-mtcna/
MTCWE - http://www.mwtnetworks.com.br/treina.../modulo-mtcwe/

Contatos
email: [email protected]
Tel: (27) 8152-5842
www.mwtnetworks.com.br

----------


## rstoliveira

> se puder mandar informações
> meu email [email protected]


O treinamento esta quase confirmado. As informações extra-oficiais seguem abaixo:


Treinamento para Certificações MTCNA e MTCWE
Duração: 1 semana
Horario: 09 as 18hs
Data: 17 a 21 de Dezembro
Local: Hotel Transamérica Passargada - Praia da Costa - Vila Velha
Localização: http://goo.gl/Hpx3F
Valor: R$ 1.500,00 (R$ 1.395,00 pagando até dia 29/11)
Condições: A vista
Vagas: LIMITADAS


Para GARANTIR a vaga o interessado deverá preencher a ficha de inscrição e fazer um depósito de 50% do 


valor do treinamento. Caso contrario, não conseguiremos.


Percentual de vagas restantes: 80% (ainda nao fizemos nenhuma divulgação maciça)


Conteúdo programático do treinamento:
MTCNA - http://www.mwtnetworks.com.br/treina.../modulo-mtcna/
MTCWE - http://www.mwtnetworks.com.br/treina.../modulo-mtcwe/

Contatos
email: [email protected]
Tel: (27) 8152-5842
www.mwtnetworks.com.br

----------


## rstoliveira

*Saiu a divulgação do Treinamento Mikrotik em Vila Velha/ES no site Oficial da Mikrotik
*
http://www.mikrotik.com/training/

_Traga seu projeto, vamos discutir em turma_. Aproveite a oportunidade e as condições que estão excelentes. 

_Solicite sua ficha de Inscrição._

Treinamento para Certificações MTCNA e MTCWE
Duração: 1 semana
Horario: 09 as 18hs
Data: 17 a 21 de Dezembro
Local: Hotel Transamérica Passargada - Praia da Costa - Vila Velha
Localização: http://goo.gl/Hpx3F
Valor: R$ 1.500,00 (R$ 1.395,00 pagando até dia 29/11)
Condições: A vista
Vagas: LIMITADAS


Para GARANTIR a vaga o interessado deverá preencher a ficha de inscrição e fazer um depósito de 50% do 


valor do treinamento. Caso contrario, não conseguiremos.


Percentual de vagas restantes: 70%


Conteúdo programático do treinamento:
MTCNA - http://www.mwtnetworks.com.br/treina.../modulo-mtcna/
MTCWE - http://www.mwtnetworks.com.br/treina.../modulo-mtcwe/


Contatos
email: [email protected]
Tel: (27) 8152-5842
www.mwtnetworks.com.br

----------


## Acronimo

> *Saiu a divulgação do Treinamento Mikrotik em Vila Velha/ES no site Oficial da Mikrotik
> *
> http://www.mikrotik.com/training/
> 
> _Traga seu projeto, vamos discutir em turma_. Aproveite a oportunidade e as condições que estão excelentes. 
> 
> _Solicite sua ficha de Inscrição._
> 
> Treinamento para Certificações MTCNA e MTCWE
> ...




Vão gostar do Nicola, um ótimo instrutor, uma ótima pessoa, praticamente tudo que sei devo a ele

----------


## nalvo

tenho interesse... tem vaga ainda?

----------


## rstoliveira

> tenho interesse... tem vaga ainda?


Nalvo

Estamos montando outra turma para o treinamento oficial Mikrotik aqui no ES. 

Treinamento para Certificações MTCNA e MTCWE
Duração: 1 semana
Horario: 09 as 18hs
Data: 26/08 a 30/08 de 2013
Local: Hotel Transamérica Passargada - Praia da Costa - Vila Velha

Precisamos fechar a turma de 20 pessoas até o dia 19/07 para liberarmos o anuncio no site oficial da Mikrotik. Você tem interesse?

Caso sim, confirme contato pelo email [email protected]

No aguardo

Sds
Roni Oliveira
(27) 9793-3716

----------


## rstoliveira

> Muito bom!!!!!!


Boa tarde camarada,


Estamos montando outra turma para o treinamento oficial Mikrotik aqui no ES. 


Treinamento para Certificações MTCNA e MTCWE
Duração: 1 semana
Horario: 09 as 18hs
Data: 26/08 a 30/08 de 2013
Local: Hotel Transamérica Passargada - Praia da Costa - Vila Velha


Precisamos fechar a turma de 20 pessoas até o dia 19/07 para liberarmos o anuncio no site oficial da Mikrotik. Você tem interesse?


Caso sim, confirme contato pelo email [email protected]


No aguardo


Sds
Roni Oliveira
(27) 9793-3716

----------


## Acronimo

> Boa tarde camarada,
> 
> 
> Estamos montando outra turma para o treinamento oficial Mikrotik aqui no ES. 
> 
> 
> Treinamento para Certificações MTCNA e MTCWE
> Duração: 1 semana
> Horario: 09 as 18hs
> ...




MWT-ES?

o nicola montou uma franquia da mwt no espirito santo?

----------

